# Caliper slide boots



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi guys, I believe my caliper slide boots have become a bit swollen... pins slide fine without the boot in place.. the slide fine with the boots immediately after greasing, but they stick if I let it set for a couple minutes and check again before reassembly..

Parts for this car seem to be as hard to find as an exotic.

Anyone know where I can buy replacement boots outside of getting a whole new caliper? I'd rather spend 10 than 100 lol. I've searched high and low for them


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

eBay has them.


----------



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

1st gen boots look different from 2nd gen boots and I cant seem to find ones that look like mine in the photo.

It seems like first gen cruze slides guide boots would attach to a metal flange outside of the hole where as 2nd gen get shoved in the caliper bracket and have an elongated section at the bottom


----------



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

I did find the boots for sale on rock auto but the lower pin is supposed to have a rubber grommet on the end of it. Seems like most other cars boot kit comes with that piece, this one on rock auto doesnt mention it


----------

